# Leaucamelas - is one a female?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Would you save either of these are female?
I have calling coming from at least one of these.
So far, I've had no eggs from them. I would say they are about 18-20 months old. Do the toe pads help sexing on leaucamelas? I am starting to think I need to find a female (or two).









A LARGER PHOTO is here: http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj213/tobymac66/?action=view&current=leucs-sex.jpg

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Top left looks similar to my female in posture.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I should add the top two are the same frog and the bottom two images are the same frog.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

If I was you, I'd stay close to the tank if all possible when your home and when you hear the calling then you will be able to know which one is male for sure.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

mimic711 said:


> If I was you, I'd stay close to the tank if all possible when your home and when you hear the calling then you will be able to know which one is male for sure.


Thanks, but I'm hoping that one is a female and that both are not males.

Steve


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Luecs are notoriously difficult to sex but that being said, I would venture to guess that you have two healthy males. That being said I am not certain, I just suspect.


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

They're very difficult to sex, indeed, and I can't honestly tell what you have. The only two methods I've found that work well for sexing leucs are calling and the expanded mid section of gravid females. For example, I thought one of my leucs was for sure a female and then, after two years, 'she' started calling.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, leucs are much harder to sex even than terribilis; virtually no sexual dimorphism in these guys. Females may be a bit longer and plumper than males, but it's really hard to tell.


----------

